# Yet another tear staining thread!



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi again! Hoping for more advice about tear staining, and about Angel Eyes alternatives. I've had Pickles on Angel Eyes for six months, and it completely cleared up all his tear stains. I picked up Angel Eyes "Natural" a week ago, thinking it would be a great way to avoid the antibiotics in the original formula. Within a week, however, his tear staining came back, and with a vengeance! 

FYI - I wash his face once a day with water and with a tear stain solution, and I feed him 0% fat Greek Yogurt once a day, and have previously tried apple cider vinegar and buttermilk powder (his breeder's recommendation). I trim off the red hairs as they grow. The original formula Angel Eyes has been the only thing that works. 

I just picked up the original Angel Eyes again, and I've ordered Miracle Eye Clear Cleaning pads (hopefully they work better than the cleanser I currently use). I'm just a bit down on having to continue the Angel Eyes (with that antibiotic) again. 

How long will I have to use the Angel Eyes if I want to avoid tear staining? Is it considered a permanent solution? The staining has to die down sometime, right? Please?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If I were you I would change up his food every 2-3 months to see if it is the food causing the problem. How old is Pickles? 

Jack still has tear stains, but it is under control. I have used the Sterile Pads, still using ... one a day. His hair is trimmed between his eyes. It took months to see the difference in the eye stsins. 

It is a EVERY grooming job, it takes less 2 minutes a day. I never used the Angel Eyes. No antibiotics used


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn's tear staining, although not terribly bad, improved considerably on a food that contained cranberry and blueberry. When I switched from that food to another that did not contain the cranberry and blueberry, the staining returned. Augie is on a cranberry supplement that I buy through his vet for his urinary tract. I decided to try it on Finn's food to see if it might help with the staining. While the hair is still stained there, the reddish-brown gunky tearing is no longer happening. The vet said the cranberry supplement was not harmful, although she had not heard of using it for that reason, although said it made sense as it would help to acidify his system.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have heard that people who switched to a raw diet salved the staining problem. Mine both have black hair by their eyes so if we have a problem I cant see it. Zoeys beard gets stained from food I think. I used to be so obsessed by it I used a product called Laser Lites it has borax in it to whiten. But I never used it by her eyes. I stopped showing her so now I don't care it's just the white hair a bit stained. I wouldn't want to be giving mine angel eyes. I think I was told that a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar added to food or water helps. I tried that but they wouldn't drink the water.
Linda, I have a treat they love called Zukes very berry maybe all the cranberry's in it helps them and I didn't even know.It says its packed with antioxidant rich berries.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It would be interesting to know the food that Havs with no tear staining ate versus the foods eaten by Havs (or any breed known for staining) with tear staining to see if there is a correlation. 

I would have kept Finn on the food (which was Pure Vita Grain Free Turkey and sweet potato) where his staining cleared up but I finally had him allergy tested as he had non-stop ear infections - which started previous to his going on this food - and it contained an ingredient or two that he tested positive to (peas being one of them). The owner of the shop that carries this food locally had told me that this food would clear up his tear staining - and it did. When I switched to another food, I asked her what it was in the Pure Vita that cleared the staining and she is the one who told me it was the cranberries and blueberries.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Foods that Have Cranberry & Blueberries?*

Names of some dog food that have Cranberries and Blueberries in them?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Found one! I started with this one when Dexter was smaller. I will be changing over in less than a month. We will see how it does with the tear stains. Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Orijen has cranberry and blueberry in its ingredient list.


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

I feed Pickles Acana Prairie Grasslands Junior - he just turned a year old in March. I've been thinking of feeding him raw eventually, but we have a cat - they always steal each other's food, no matter how hard we try to separate them. Our cat has an extremely sensitive stomach and can't tolerate raw food (I've tried). Our solution is to feed them Acana Prairie for Dogs, and for Cats. I've been told the ingredient list is basically the same, so I feel okay about our cat getting a nugget or two of Pickles' dinner. 

That being said, if there's a brand of commercial food you recommend switching to that could reduce staining, I'm all ears. I feed Acana as per the breeder's recommendation, and because it suits our cat's diet...but suggestions are more than welcome!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie has no tear staining,where as Nellie does,and they both eat the same food.Nellie has much rounder eyes and a slightly shorter noes,hence the staining.I am interested in the cranberry theory.I shall try and get some supplements.


----------



## BobbiNMax (Apr 19, 2013)

Max is 17 weeks old and has tear staining. But he is teething. I just started using Pro Sense Tear Stain Remover Pads. Have not seen any difference yet. It has only been about a week. I will keep trying for about a month and decide what to use next if it doesn't work.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Seeing results from the cleaning pads will take months. You are basically keeping the new hair from staining as it grows. Patience. And, it is an every day groom job.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The only time Dizzie had a little tear staining was during teething,it coincided with bitter cold windy weather which made his eyes run when we were outside.


----------

